# Frankenschwinn



## Rivnut (Sep 14, 2020)

A couple of months ago, I bought a 63 Schwinn Traveler off the local CL for $20.  I wanted the bow pedals and the S seat.  I was happy just to toss the rest.  Then I sold the S5 wheels and tires so now I'm ahead $$.  Prior to that I bought a Chinese Schwinn "beach cruiser" for a pair of tires and the rear rack.  The Chinese Schwinn came with the 2.125x26 tires but they were on a rim more the width of an S7. Hmmmmmm?  I've since put the alloy Chinese rims w/ coaster brake and a set of Kenda 1.75 tires on the lightweight Traveler frame.  Used the seat off the Chinese Schwinn and now have a really light in weight bike that isn't riding on skinny tires.  Has to be one of the easiest riding bikes I have.  Next step  will be to see if the Chinese rack will fit the frame.  Would not have believed I could put this together for $0 and have such a good riding bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2020)

Interesting Chiwinn. Those tires sure won't rub the fenders. I'd sell the fenders and make it a Beach Cruiser.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 14, 2020)

No beaches in Shawnee, Kansas.  I did originally have no fenders on the bike but I rode it once when the pavement was still damp.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 17, 2020)

It's fun to cobble a bike together from random parts. I do it all the time. You're right, sometimes they turn out to be great riders.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 21, 2020)

Not much going on today so I thought about what @GTs58 said about the fenders. I normally  don't ride on wet pavement so I took the fenders off.  While I was at it, I swapped seats and pedals, and put on the rack that came on the Chinese Schwinn. A little different look but it rides the same.


----------

